# A film(s) that made you feel awkward or disgusted



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

For me they are the Italian films Salo and Cannibal Holocaust.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Antichrist. WAY too many sex-scenes. The plot was not really presented in a clever way either (one could argue it supposedly was extremely subtle, but then again having a sex scene with full nudity every couple of minutes does not seem to echo a will to be subtle)


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_A Clockwork Orange_.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Two that come to mind are "*Sick Girl*" (namely one particular scene towards the end) and the "*Feast*" series (seem to recall a few over-the-top visuals).



Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"


I recently watched this and thought it was over-hyped. I found the "*Saw*" movies more 'disgusting' than "*The Human Centipede*". That's not to take away from what was a rather twisted plot -- it just didn't have the 'disgust' effect I thought it would (maybe just a result of being over-hyped).


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Feast was a horror-comedy though, it is supposed to be over the top cause that is the only thing it can do.

Sick girl is the episode from masters of horror? (the one with the insect)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It takes a lot to shock me considering that I immersed myself in "Blue Velvet" at age 14. I do like when a film rattles me, and I should seek out more than I do. "Martyrs" has been mentioned a lot on this board, and it's the one film in recent years that effectively shook me, although I have not subjected myself to "A Serbian Film". After watching "Martyrs", I had to search for a comedy show to lift my spirits.


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea, definitely SALO for me too....fraction of the gore compared to stuff today, its all mindf*ck, even more so if you can really connect with the message and get it instead of just watching for the freak show factor. The director was murdered after making it


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Hadron said:


> I agree that the first one was not that disgusting, but I dare you to watch the second movie and say the same thing.


Yeah, I was wondering about the sequel. I already have it burned to disc and ready to watch - just kind of have to be 'in the mood for it'.

I actually ate dinner through the first movie. Not that I make a habit of doing that, but I know if I have to stop eating in order to get through a scene, then mission accomplished on the movie maker's part.

More to the OP - in ANY movie - I can NOT watch a puke scene. Gotta turn my head away (unless it's one of those 'surprise pukes' in which case I'm just like "ah, man, what the f*** - thanks for that"). Same thing with any death or violence involving an animal. Nope, can't do animals. That's not for the Lurker.


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

'The Killing Fields'


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

People are slagging on "The Human Centipede", but I'd rather watch something like that than the umpteenth horror remake. I have not watched the sequel yet. You can't deny that it is extremely well made from a technical viewpoint. I think the fact that it sickens people is a testament to the power of film to affect you. Sure, it has nothing going on outside of its disgusting aspects, like a geek show. That's why I'd recommend "Martyrs", because it has some elements similar to "Centipede" but with another level to it that really socks you in the gut (stay away from all spoilers for it).


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Watch Upstream Color and be amazed at how you can only think in swear words after.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

TheThinker11 said:


> For me they are the Italian films Salo and Cannibal Holocaust. Those two films changed me.


 Into a cannibal? lol. I hope not.

I get disturbed by films that show animals being mistreated. That's why I never even saw The Cove. Warhorse made me feel bad for the way they mistreated those poor animals in WWI.


----------



## Alija Provokator (Jul 28, 2013)

A Serbian film was definetly the sickest thing I have ever watched. And the director wanted to justify it by saying it was an allegory for the political situation in Serbia.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Definitely 'Hostel.' Watching it made me realize how Eli Roth pisses me off and is the biggest joke in the film industry.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

scarpia said:


> Into a cannibal? lol. I hope not.
> 
> I get disturbed by films that show animals being mistreated. That's why I never even saw The Cove. Warhorse made me feel bad for the way they mistreated those poor animals in WWI.


Yes I actually did turn into a Cannibal. My brother is the only survivor left other than myself in my house. But not for long...

The films you mentioned about mistreating animals, were they snuff films like Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

0R0 said:


> Yea, definitely SALO for me too....fraction of the gore compared to stuff today, its all mindf*ck, even more so if you can really connect with the message and get it instead of just watching for the freak show factor. The director was murdered after making it


That's what got to me to, the mindf*ck. I can't get into films like Hostel because all they are is disgusting, it's not true horror. You don't even feel sorry for the people who die in those films...


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

0R0 said:


> Yea, definitely SALO for me too....fraction of the gore compared to stuff today, its all mindf*ck, even more so if you can really connect with the message and get it instead of just watching for the freak show factor. The director was murdered after making it


By the way, was Pasolini killed because of the film or another reason?


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Maniac: it's creepy and disturbing, and portrays a dark and twisted side of humanity - so I don't recommend watching it, unless you're studying the subject or something.

Basically, a psychopath afflicted with mommy issues is on the loose. He decides to seek out, hurt, and kill other people, specifically women. Yes, it's that bad - I didn't enjoy watching it. Luckily it's a short film.

On the positive: Elijah Wood's character, the psychopath, was convincing..and the eerie soundtrack reminded me of Scarface's, which added to an equally mysterious atmosphere.
There's an older version of the film, by the way, which I didn't watch.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"
> 
> I wasn't even disturbed by that movie; just disgusted. I can't believe I actually sat through all of that movie.


Zero ****s given when I watched the Human Centipede, I honestly don't get why people keep talking about it.. :stu
I mean sure it's a ****ing weird concept for a movie but it's nowhere near as bad as people say.. 
There's far worse films in *mainstream *cinema!


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Yeah, I was wondering about the sequel. I already have it burned to disc and ready to watch - just kind of have to be 'in the mood for it'.


Maybe it's just me, but I don't think anyone should ever be 'in the mood' to watch The Human Centipede.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The Misery Chick said:


> _A Clockwork Orange_.


^Definitely this.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> No one should ever be 'in the mood' to watch The Human Centipede.


Why is that?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Why is that?


Does that really require an explanation?

I can't imagine what kind of person would be in the mood to watch scat porn.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> Does that really require an explanation?
> 
> I can't imagine what kind of person would be in the mood to watch scat porn.


Did you even watch it yourself? It doesn't show any of that, and compared to the rest of the genre, the movie is graphically tame.


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> Did you even watch it yourself? It doesn't show any of that, and compared to the rest of the genre, the movie is graphically tame.


:stu To each their own, I guess. I find the concept alone repulsive enough that I can't understand why it would interest anyone, although the same could be said for all 'gore porn.'


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Little Man.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Mersault said:


> Sick girl is the episode from masters of horror? (the one with the insect)


Oh, "Sick Girl" is this --> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1078931/


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

cannibal holocaust for me as well. though i haven't see it for a couple years and don't know how i'd react now. it was among one of the first extreme horror movies i saw though, so it makes sense it'd affect me strongly. the scenes that affected me the most were the turtle scene, native girl gang rape, pig killing (if i remember correctly), forced abortion, and burning the people in the locked huts. 

there's also this one movie called deadgirl that disgusted me too. I don't remember exactly why that was though.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

Deliverance.....lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Jacob's Ladder, Antichrist, Eraserhead, The Hills Have Eyes, Straw Dogs


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

The Divide.. i liked it, it was a good movie but maybe i was disgusted because in rl, in the same scenario, things would probably develop the same way or worse. The film showed that humanity can be wiped out without killing everyone.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

Se7en.


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

satyrinath said:


> Se7en.


Oh I love Se7en!

Another one that made me really awkward feeling was Last House on the Left (2009).


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

ravagingthemassacred said:


> there's also this one movie called deadgirl that disgusted me too. I don't remember exactly why that was though.


:shock You've watched it too. That is the only movie I've seen that has thoroughly disgusted me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Movies I've actually felt disturbed by:

-Martyrs
-Asassination Games
-Messengers 2: The Scarecrow
-Amistad
-D'jango Unchained
-The Descent Part 2 (slightly)
-Alvin and the Chipmunks.. (Jk, I've never put myself through that before :lol)


----------



## Blackmail (Jul 5, 2013)

Gummo.

And not the scenes when they were whipping dead cats, sneaking into another kid's house and shutting of his grandmother's life support or having sex with a mentally retarded prostitute, but the scene when the kid is eating spaghetti in a tub full of dirty water while getting his hair washed. It provoked such a visceral repulsion I could hardly watch it. The scat dinner scene in _Salò, or the 120 days of Sodom_ didn't even reach this level of disgust.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Pretty sure A Kosovar film will be far worse


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Irreversible - A nine minute rape scene! Could only watch a few minutes and then switched off.


Mysterious Skin - a gay male prostitute doing his thing lol. (usually with sleazy/ugly dudes too :-S )


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

At the time (I was 12) A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

The baby rape in Serbian Film is so overrated, you just hear a baby crying and the rest is just your own sick imagination.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Charmander said:


> At the time (I was 12) A Clockwork Orange.


Haha I watched it for the first time when I was that age too, maybe even younger actually. I found the DVD in my house and at the back was a picture of the scene where he is getting his "treatment" with his eyes pulled open and stuff and I was like, "Oh, I definitely have to watch this". It was the first film that made me feel very awkward.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

FUBAR said:


> The baby rape in Serbian Film is so overrated, you just hear a baby crying and the rest is just your own sick imagination.


Honestly, the only part of that film that had any effect on me was the last twenty minutes or so. From when he was at the warehouse raping his son and stuff, that whole scene, and the end which was pretty sad and disturbing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A Clockwork orange was kind of bad when I saw it. But honestly One flew over the Cuckoos Nest bothered me the most.

I read the description of A Serbian film a while back (and promptly decided not to watch it) and it does sound like the most awful movie ever, really no one else needs to try and make a movie that's just 'the worst movie ever' because they shoved everything into that one they could have done really. 

As messed up as the human centipede was it didn't really stick with me, it was pretty disgusting and the acting was terrible (even by horror movie standards) but still.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have never watched A Serbian Film, and for what i'm reading, i'll never will. 
I saw I spit on your grave, it didn't really disgust me, it made me angry and of course i had sympathy when the girl takes her revenge.
Another one that seems quite disturbing is a short film called Unwatchable. It is based on the political situation in an african country (can't remember which one) and in a rather ridiculous thing, it is set in wealthy, rural England (i suppose there's a lot of social problems in rural England, right?) where a family is massacred: the man is beaten up, tortured and his penis is cut off, their older daughter is brutally raped and beheaded, and the wife is forced to see this as well as being raped. Their youngest daughter escapes. It also has a "message" that if you buy cell phones, you support rape... yes, it is implied that because according to them, the minerals used in cellphones (i didn't knew minerals were used in their elaboration) are illegaly obtained from Africa, and if you buy them, you support guerilla, and guerilla rapes and kills. Makes sense right?
Anyway, the film was quite disturbing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Martyrs


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Yeah, A Serbian Film tries too hard to be shocking. That scene from 127 Hours where the guy cuts off his own arm was kind of gross.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

The Shining has always disturbed me greatly. The book is even worse. 

The Exorcist always leaves me with a weird feeling. So has the original Amityville Horror. Always made me feel weird while watching.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I can't really think of a movie which i watched to the end, and was really making me disgusted. I guess technically this happened with the one i mentioned, the Antichrist, but it was more a feeling of disbelief that a (possibly) interesting premise got turned into a hyper-sexed film without really this working at all in favor of the plot itself.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

• Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door (Quite possibly my favorite film)
• An American Crime
• Serbian Film
• Human Centipede 2 (Much better than the first)


These are the ones I remember off the top of my head.

And guys, thank you for listing the movies. I am downloading lots of them now


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

I have absolutely no recollection of the plot or title (someone help me out?), but I've only been disturbed by one movie. A friend told me to watch it on Netflix. I didn't think any movie could truly bother me, so he dared me to watch this one. The first thing you see is a time lapsed scene of a rat starving to death, then dying, then decomposing. Next there's a dog, I think. Then it shows the same thing happen to a baby. For some reason, I wasn't bothered until a scene where a woman gets a hammer pounded into her skull for what seems like 1000 times. I didn't finish watching it.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> Definitely 'Hostel.' Watching it made me realize how Eli Roth pisses me off and is the biggest joke in the film industry.


Horror movies usually don't freak me out, but that one did. That movie was just sick and twisted.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

alieneyed said:


> I have absolutely no recollection of the plot or title (someone help me out?), but I've only been disturbed by one movie. A friend told me to watch it on Netflix. I didn't think any movie could truly bother me, so he dared me to watch this one. The first thing you see is a time lapsed scene of a rat starving to death, then dying, then decomposing. Next there's a dog, I think. Then it shows the same thing happen to a baby. For some reason, I wasn't bothered until a scene where a woman gets a hammer pounded into her skull for what seems like 1000 times. I didn't finish watching it.


Somebody answer this woman. I need to watch this.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh... i remember another one! It's called Begotten. 
It's not gore nor violent... but it's just disturbing you know? the scenes...like that god-like thing dying with the jaw completely destroyed and then that woman being impregnated by several beings... pretty disturbing.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

A Clockwork Orange. I can't believe I watched that whole movie. And then No Strings Attached was too awkward for me. I don't think I even watched the whole thing.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

max87 said:


> Oh... i remember another one! It's called Begotten.
> It's not gore nor violent... but it's just disturbing you know? the scenes...like that god-like thing dying with the jaw completely destroyed and then that woman being impregnated by several beings... pretty disturbing.


That was one of the most ****ed up things I've ever seen! It was very gory (imo) and very disturbing.. I just scanned through it on 1channel the other week, I didn't actually sit through it.. There's no dialogue or anything.. Just the same twisted, distorted sounds looping over and over throughout the whole thing.. :no


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

^Hm...

I googled for pics of that film. Seems like most of them are of that one scene. From the wiki article it seems it is rather crap though, despite the alarming images.

The following is not a movie, but a Manga, titled Uzumaki:










Seems quite dark and bleak


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mersault said:


> ^Hm...
> 
> I googled for pics of that film. Seems like most of them are of that one scene.


You mean this one? >.<










(Also, have you not figured out how to use the 'Quote' function yet?) :lol


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> (Also, have you not figured out how to use the 'Quote' function yet?) :lol


It doesn't work correctly on my end. For example this time i did not use it.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ôdishon


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Gwaenyc said:


> Ôdishon


Oh yeah, I remember wanting to watch that haha it looks very creepy :afr


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hostel, I thought it was good, but way too gory and won't watch it ever again


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind. 

If I was watching it by myself, it wouldn't have been bad at all, but since I was watching it with my dad and his friend it was SO awkward.


----------



## Naed26 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mysterious Skin

The Signal


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep, Begotten is disturbing as ****.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't know about disgusted but I was high as kite when I watched Martyrs(2008) & it split my head open for a moment, lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

kurtcobain said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless mind.
> 
> If I was watching it by myself, it wouldn't have been bad at all, but since I was watching it with my dad and his friend it was SO awkward.


Im just not sure why that movies gotten so much attention. Its really not that good. :stu


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Carrey has been a joke for the better part of the last aeon now. Or rather he always was a joke, but overhyped (to ridiculous level). Even on that good movie (Truman show) he did not bring anything better to the role than many other actors would, in my view.

He seems to be an utter creep IRL too...


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

jack the giant slayer, a dude who has literally done nothing and get the kingdom and hot princess


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

max87 said:


> Oh... i remember another one! It's called Begotten.
> It's not gore nor violent... but it's just disturbing you know? the scenes...like that god-like thing dying with the jaw completely destroyed and then that woman being impregnated by several beings... pretty disturbing.


I completely forgot about that movie. I can't remember if I finished the whole thing or not but it was really weird. :wtf I didn't really understand it. I was like 15 or 16 when I watched it. xD


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The documentary films Baraka & Samara are beautiful, eyeopening, thought provoking, & disturbing


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Im just not sure why that movies gotten so much attention. Its really not that good. :stu


Yeah, I was expecting it to be good, but I was slightly disappointed. I suppose it has a pretty cool title, and a good cast in it.


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"
> 
> I wasn't even disturbed by that movie; just disgusted. I can't believe I actually sat through all of that movie.


Although that movie was kind of gross, it didn't really leave me disgusted.

The second one, however, made me feel both awkward AND disgusted.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Teeth was a pretty awkward and strange movie lol
In Her Skin and We Need to Talk About Kevin left me feeling a bit disturbed although the acting was good.
I'm disgusted by movies with extreme gore or it's just torture scene after torture scene and no real story. Movies like Hostel and The Collector grossed me out.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Teeth was a bad premise.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mersault said:


> Teeth was a bad premise.


Teeth was hilarious in a really weird and confusing way :lol


----------



## dizzyizzy919 (Aug 7, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Teeth was hilarious in a really weird and confusing way :lol


It was really funny when she found she could control the teeth down there and then lured in that one guy to bite his dick off on purpose lmao


----------



## marko delic (Aug 6, 2013)

yes salo..thats some perverted shiit..and definitely Irreversible..so sick


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I rented "Deadgirl" from Netflix DVD, which a couple other people had mentioned. It has a little bit to say about male objectification of women, but the storyline and acting became a pretty silly after a while.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Perfume: The Story of a Murderer. The main character was beyond creepy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"
> 
> I wasn't even disturbed by that movie; just disgusted. I can't believe I actually sat through all of that movie.


My dad tried getting me to watch this. I couldn't sit through it. I physically got sick. A friend of mine recently said he was going to watch it and I gagged at the thought. (Why on the bloody earth would they make a part 2 and 3?)

:no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> I rented *"Deadgirl"* from Netflix DVD, which a couple other people had mentioned. It has a little bit to say about male objectification of women, but the storyline and acting became a pretty silly after a while.


I don't know if this weird, but for some reason, I LOVED that movie! :um


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Segafage said:


> My dad tried getting me to watch this. I couldn't sit through it. I physically got sick. A friend of mine recently said he was going to watch it and I gagged at the thought. (Why on the bloody earth would they make a part 2 and 3?)
> 
> :no


The first one is really tame compared to what I've heard about the second.. The whole film had to be shot in black and white, and I think it was banned in the UK! :shock


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Twilight.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Room


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Segafage said:


> Wow... uhh, yeah, never watching those. :no


It's not worth it really.. I only watched the first one to see what all the talk was about, but I'm never watching the sequels! :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> It's not worth it really.. I only watched the first one to see what all the talk was about, but I'm never watching the sequels! :no


I'm still mind boggled 3 of them are out. I just can't see THAT many people in high demand for movies like that...

-------

Also the movie 7 pounds made me really depressed. :um


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Segafage said:


> I'm still mind boggled 3 of them are out. I just can't see THAT many people in high demand for movies like that...
> 
> -------
> 
> Also the movie 7 pounds made me really depressed. :um


The first one is really good. You shouldn't miss out on this psychological classic. Skip the second one. its one of the worst movies I've ever seen. I didn't know a third one was out.

I Saw The Devil was pretty disturbing. But I'll have to say The Girl Next Door made me the most uncomfortable. I have cousins who lost their mom so this movie hit a little too close to home


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't get disturbed by movies ever really, but one really awkward, uncomfortable situation was sitting through Crank with my parents when I wasn't even a teenager yet. I just can't watch sexual content with my parents and feel comfortable. My mom and I watch Game of Thrones in different rooms, and then talk about it afterwards to avoid the awkward tension in the room.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

There is another one, but it is a european animated film. I saw it when i was 16, and it was quite impressive, along with being really cruel...
Still a very interesting film.






I haven't watched it again though. If you try to see it be warned that this is a *very dark story*. It includes violence, often of the graphic sort, along with themes of detached cruelty towards the beings in that planet. Its title in English is "The Fantastic Planet".


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

oh man Fantastic Planet was such a trip


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

I've heard of the Human Centipede, but I don't care about the story enough to watch it, it just seems like a bad B horror movie. I'm all for the gore, and whatnot, but as long it has some nice story to go along.

I plan on seeing I Saw The Devil, even though I can hardly stand watching Asian movies xD

Anyway... a bit at first when I saw this scene 4-5 years ago, when the movie came out: 




But I haven't been watching as much gory movies back then.

Other than that, movie 'Bad Taste' - scene where they eat liquefied brains or w/e. It was around 7 years ago though. Other than that, not sure. I didn't care for the Martyrs that has been so over-hyped - didn't like the story, but I've seen it. Most of French horrors seem to have a lot of gore, yet crappy stories >.>

The Collector that someone mentioned - again, the story annoyed me, especially the second part. Hostel was lovely, same with Saw, although it got worse with each sequel - last one was crap.

I've seen this one, but it was more funny/perverted movie than disgusting: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0918627/

In My Skin - again, no story, at least not enough for me to enjoy it, but it was ok.

Maybe The Divide a bit, but I enjoyed the story.

I guess someone would call Excision disgusting, but the story was just a bit silly, and bad.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

The Misery Chick said:


> _A Clockwork Orange_.


Yes! It was on the verge of unbearble


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

The Snowtown Murders. I don't even know why I watched that sick movie...:no


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

MysteriousH said:


> The Snowtown Murders. I don't even know why I watched that sick movie...:no


I'm a huge horror fan and the people I watched it with were asking if I was okay after the movie because I was visibly shaken. The soundtrack had quite a bit to do with that though.

---
Other notable exapmles for me are:
Requiem For A Dream
Downloading Nancy
The Piano Teacher
Dogtooth
Melancholia
Somersault
Dare
Blue Valentine
Rabbit Hole
Half Nelson
Battle Royale
Lake Mungo


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

sliplikespace said:


> I'm a huge horror fan and the people I watched it with were asking if I was okay after the movie because I was visibly shaken. The soundtrack had quite a bit to do with that though.
> 
> ---
> Other notable exapmles for me are:
> ...


Out of all those, which 2-3 would you consider as the best ones? (i have only seen Requiem, and it was very sad. Dogtooth (if it's the same nominated a couple of years ago) seems way too hardcore in its theme for me)


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Mersault said:


> Out of all those, which 2-3 would you consider as the best ones? (i have only seen Requiem, and it was very sad. Dogtooth (if it's the same nominated a couple of years ago) seems way too hardcore in its theme for me)


My top 3 out of the list would probably be Half Nelson, Melancholia, and Downloading Nancy. Downloading Nancy and The Piano Teacher have particularly intense subject matter similar to Dogtooth so if you decide to watch any of them i'd definitely read up a bit.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks, i will check Half Nelson and Melancholia out


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Yeah..it was just terrible. The scene with the kangaroos...uke I rarely watch horror movies though.



sliplikespace said:


> I'm a huge horror fan and the people I watched it with were asking if I was okay after the movie because I was visibly shaken. The soundtrack had quite a bit to do with that though.
> 
> ---
> Other notable exapmles for me are:
> ...


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Hostel (the whole movie series).
This scene in particular made me HATE watching horror movies:
CAUTION: VERY GRAPHIC!!!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't believe people are mentioning "A Clockwork Orange". Compared to some stuff today (including stuff on TV), that movie's on the level of something from the Disney company.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't know about a whole movie but the squid eating scene in Oldboy was nauseating.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

MysteriousH said:


> The Snowtown Murders. I don't even know why I watched that sick movie...:no


That's a really weird title for a movie. 

I can't really think of any movies. There was that one movie called Bug, which was really weird to me. It wasn't disgusting but it was just strange. Ha. I'll just mention some that I thought were really awesome but sick at the same time. 

Hostel
Frontier(s)
The Devil's Rejects
Black Christmas
Wolf Creek
The Hills Have Eyes
High Tension
Turistas (I didn't really like this one, though).


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"
> 
> I wasn't even disturbed by that movie; just disgusted. I can't believe I actually sat through all of that movie.


I watched the trailer for that movie for the first time today. I don't know about that one.


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)

Human Centipede 2. It went WAY too far. Pretty much all shock gorn films disgust me. They aren't real horror movies. They aren't scary, they are just appalling.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Human Centipede 2.

That movie was sad. It was interesting though, as it did cross many lines and thresholds. 

The ending scene (in the full uncut version, involving the barbed wire wrapped around a certain characters certain body area, which he inserts into a certain part of the centipede) was just wrong.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, from what stills i saw from the human centipede II, it seems the movie is indeed all about trying to present something gross, supposedly so as to shock. This is not really how a good horror movie is made though :/

I haven't even seen the original human centipede. Is it any good?


----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

Eraserhead
Enter the Void
Clockwork Orange
Cannibal Holocaust
Human Centipede & 2
Last House on the Left
I Spit on your Grave
A Serbian Film
Audition
Jacob's Ladder
Salo


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I forgot to mention 'Boogeyman 2'.. That film was ****ing sick! uke


----------



## dburger (Aug 22, 2013)

Eraserhead. And I loved every minute of it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I got around to renting "Cannibal Holocaust" on Netflix DVD. Of course when it was released it was probably pretty shocking, but now it's rather tame except for the actual animal killings. I can't believe they found actors willing to butcher real animals. The poor muskrat was sad, but it's nothing worse than what happened to your dinner. The DVD has the option of watching an "animal cruelty-free" version where it causes your player to skip over the animal killing scenes. The story itself is clearly the progenitor of other "found footage" films; I wonder if it was the first in that genre. The musical score, as is common with Italian horror movies, is wonderful.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

Visitor Q 
Angst (1983) - now this is amazing, if you can look past the violence this film is extremely well shot.
Last house on the left
I spit on your grave
Irreversible

I've seen a lot of disturbing films... i can't think of many that made me want to turn away.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

All the Saw movies disgust me lol. Also, The Human Centipede, and the ending to 'The Mist'.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

The Mist was a decent/good horror movie in my view  Particularly due to the CG monsters, which were very well-made. The plot itself was rather poor and the characters boring (in my opinion) but it still had a build-up, and some good scenes, so i would watch it again without any problem 

AFAIK the ending was changed from the book. I am not really sure if it was for the better or worse. Probably doesn't really fit the overall mood, but it is not entirely alien to it either...


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Paper Samurai said:


> *Irreversible - A nine minute rape scene!* Could only watch a few minutes and then switched off.


I remember fapping when watching that scene, alone at home on my PC. :um

I think the most violent movie I've seen until now is *Inside*. Story about a crazy lady who pursues a pregnant woman to cut her belly open with a pair of scissors... There might be worse films out there, though, it's not like I've seen them all. A few scenes in *Evil Dead* might shock sensible people (girl ripping her arm off with a meat cutter, or cutting open her tongue with a cutter, among other things). I gotta watch that Serbian film everybody's talking about.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

"Choke" .Switched off after 5 minutes or so. The book is good though.


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## Janos (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone recall those Faces of Death movies from the 80s?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Necroline said:


> Cabin in the Woods


Lol that movie was so weird :lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I think the most violent movie I've seen until now is *Inside*.


I am watching that right now


----------



## BeautifulRuin (Aug 5, 2013)

i don't see how folks can be disgusted by horror films. maybe human centipede, but i dont get how the smallest things in horror gross people out.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TheThinker11 said:


> I am watching that right now


I thought the budget for that movie was a bit too small, unfortunately. A few of the gory effects looked fake. While the first third of the movie is suspenful and intriguing, it just kind of turns into a pile of exaggerated bloody action from the half onwards. I was a bit let down, just my opinion.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> I thought the budget for that movie was a bit too small, unfortunately. A few of the gory effects looked fake. While the first third of the movie is suspenful and intriguing, it just kind of turns into a pile of exaggerated bloody action from the half onwards. I was a bit let down, just my opinion.


The movie was :shock then it became uke and then :shock again


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I just watched A Serbian Film. There isn't necessarily a point to this whole motion picture, except shocking the audience. The plot is still original, the visuals/camera angles deliver perfectly the shocking scenes (I love the visual touch of this movie - the lighting effects during the porn scenes gave a surreal touch to the whole thing), the special effects are decent, and the acting crew is incredibly good. The characters are all very believable.

I wasn't disgusted by this film, I actually thought it was entertaining, it caught my attention from start to finish. If you're used to gore movies and kinky BDSM porn turns you on, you should be able to stomach it. I'd definitely recommend it.

*Minor SPOILER*: I didn't know a guy could be murdered by being stabbed in the eye with an erect penis. +1 for the original deaths


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Splice. > The canadian film. Can't believe I watched the whole movie in a theatre house with friends. The end will gave you chills.. Bestiality, incest, rape. The end is so twisted it makes me sick.

Human centipede. I don't need to explain how nasty this movie was. And I only watched the trailer.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

enjo said:


> Splice. > The canadian film. Can't believe I watched the whole movie in a theatre house with friends. The end will gave you chills.. Bestiality, incest, rape. The end is so twisted it makes me sick.
> 
> Human centipede. I don't need to explain how nasty this movie was. *And I only watched the trailer*.


Don't judge a book by its cover!

Splice sounds interesting, let me have a look at it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

enjo said:


> Splice. > The canadian film. Can't believe I watched the whole movie in a theatre house with friends. The end will gave you chills.. Bestiality, incest, rape. The end is so twisted it makes me sick.


I enjoyed that movie.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Bruno


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> Don't judge a book by its cover!
> 
> Splice sounds interesting, let me have a look at it.


You have been warned! 
don't blame me after you puke.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I enjoyed that movie.


Seriously?? Wat's wrong with you people?

Lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

enjo said:


> Seriously?? Wat's wrong with you people?
> 
> Lol.


I just like sexy beasts. It's the tail, ya know? :b


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Logan X said:


> I just like sexy beasts. It's the tail, ya know? :b


*goosebumps* right. sexy and gross. It's like an eerie version of mewtwo.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

awkward? Blue Jasmine. Just an emotionally uncomfortable movie.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Anti christ, a reviewer of this film said 'its a great film that you'd recommend to absolutely nobody.' A trippy film to watch stoned though.
Red, White and Blue - just plain sick, i enjoy a bit of violence and gore like most people but there is a point where it goes too far.
Man bites dog - too sick turned it off after about half an hr. French films are always pushing boundaries.
Funny games - defintely _not_ funny, sick but in a psychological way.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

enjo said:


> Splice. > The canadian film. Can't believe I watched the whole movie in a theatre house with friends. The end will gave you chills.. Bestiality, incest, rape. The end is so twisted it makes me sick.
> 
> Human centipede. I don't need to explain how nasty this movie was. And I only watched the trailer.


Ooh man! That movie was soo disturbing! I can't believe I watched the whole thing either! :no


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Regarding the movie "Antichrist", even if it had a scary story, that was burried way too deep below the endless graphic porn going on. Really not a good movie.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, 1977 film "Equus" was rather interesting, but also a bit disturbing.

I think i did like the story though, about a psychiatrist trying to help a 17-year old boy who commited violence against horses.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

The Last House on the Left (the new one)


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

zelda from pet sematary used to freak me out so much. though i was like 7 or 8 at that time, i had already seen many horror movies at that time. but they were always monsters or something that can't exists. while she was that way do to a real sickness made it all the worse knowing there could be real people out there who look like that.










:afr


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Total Eclipse made me feel somewhat disturbed.


----------



## SliceMeNice (Aug 31, 2013)

Snowtown was probably one of the most disturbing films I have ever seen.


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheThinker11 said:


> By the way, was Pasolini killed because of the film or another reason?


I think it is safe to say that there was a deeper political significance in the death of Pasolini. He had made numerous enemies in Italy's political class, condemning them for corruption, neo-fascist conspiracy, and collusion with the Mafia. In fact, following the release of Salo, Pasolini received countless death threats from active neo-fascist groups. Laura Betti and Bernardo Bertolucci always believed that there was more to his death, as well.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I remember finding the original 1989 Batman film with the Joker very unpleasant, there seems to be a lot of downright sadism in Batman films. The premise of Terminator 2 about intelligent/dangerous machines, was rather disturbing as well.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Splice.....


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*In a simple way*

The Last Stand

was by far the worst recent movie made

after my life inspiration feeds from Schwarzenegger
ummm... Jean Claude Van Damme and a lot


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Equus*



Mersault said:


> Hm, 1977 film "Equus" was rather interesting, but also a bit disturbing.
> 
> I think i did like the story though, about a psychiatrist trying to help a 17-year old boy who commited violence against horses.
> 
> I remember watching this play done at school. The star was Jack Davenport, who did the Caribbean Pirates movies and more. It's seems to easy to do well in life to have good friends and then make more


I remember watching this play done at school. The star was Jack Davenport, who did the Caribbean Pirates movies and more. It's seems to easy to do well in life to have good friends and then make more

My apologies... I had to duplicate this paragraph because it was apparently too short
sic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watching The Exorcist when I was about six years old on CBS - no joke. My babysitter wanted to watch it. I had a fear of "The Exorcist Girl" coming up from underneath my bed, turning her head around and puking on me, growling throughout.

I don't really like gory movies. I like the ones that make me think. I don't need the nasty stuff.


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Martyrs

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/?ref_=sr_1

Properly messed up, and truly disturbing :/


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

arm08139914 said:


> Martyrs
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/?ref_=sr_1
> 
> Properly messed up, and truly disturbing :/


Same here, one of the grossest films I've seen! >.<


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Watership Down. I watched it when i was 8-9 thinking it was going to be a cute movie about bunnies going on a fun adventure....it still disturbs me to this day.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Human centipede. The first is nothing special but the second... jeez. I got super depressed while watching it. I had to turn it off because it was eating away at my soul.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

That's My Boy. Not for the reason you'd think.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Not disgusted, but Leon: The Professional and Mermaids both make me feel a bit...uneasy...despite being really good films. Anything that flirts with very young girls being attracted to older men deserves some shifty eyes.:um


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Leon The Professional is an incredible beautiful film IMO. Never seen Mermaids. Don't think I've even heard of it.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

The last Twilight movie.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

Visitor Q


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh I remembered H.P. Lovecraft's: Necronomicon - Whispers (the 1993 film) being pretty freaky, the special effects are terrible by today's standards but the general concept was pretty out there. 

I used to be pretty freaked out by the Cenobites in the Hellraiser universe as well.

not awkward or disgusted though, I have a morbid fascination with the stuff above but it's kind of freaky as well


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Parts of the Saw movies were nasty like When the girl was thrown into the pit of syringes. Human centipede didnt gross me out until the man at the front needed to take a dump ugh i Thought That was horrible.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

A Serbian Film. I don't know why I put myself through that. Do NOT watch it.


----------



## marumaru (May 4, 2013)

Aquisse said:


> Visitor Q


Haha, I felt really awkward watching Visitor Q but I also really loved it.

Mysterious Skin made me ****ing uncomfortable, couldn't get through it the first time. -_-


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh, but I will :yes
> 
> And I'll definitely regret it.


Prepare yourself for irreparable damage. Say goodbye to your soul.


----------



## blasteen (Sep 1, 2013)

the Serbian film


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

Splice
The Hostel series
The Saw series
Final Destination 2 (I think that was the only one out of the whole series that grossed me out the most) 
Slither
Piranha (I didn't see it in the theaters, but it was on t.v. and I don't even know why I sat there and watched it all...yuck.)
Ghost Ship


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Oh, I'm prepared to take damage. I sold my soul thing to the devil years back :evil I'm embarrased to admit what I got for it. So I won't! You'll never know!


TELL!


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, I don't remember every feeling extreme awkwardness or disgust at any movie, except mild awkwardness that simply transferred from a movie's awkward and/or poor editing, writing, overall production....i.e. The first Twilight movie. I kid you not; I know it's cliche. That movie was not only terrible, but I could feel the awkwardness emanating from the screen. I was forced to watch it at the beginning of high school with my friend because apparently she read the books and was curious about the new film. It was fun to criticize however.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Twilight has some of the most lovely awkwardness ever captured on film.

The Dentist & The Dentist 2 manage to create every bit of anxiety you'd actually have while going to the dentist. It might even add to it.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Callum96 said:


> A Serbian Film. I don't know why I put myself through that. Do NOT watch it.


Haha, it was actually amusing.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

arm08139914 said:


> Martyrs
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1029234/?ref_=sr_1
> 
> Properly messed up, and truly disturbing :/


Agreed.

Maybe Funny games.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

its probably have said hundred times already but it still wont be enough because twilight!!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Callum96 said:


> A Serbian Film. I don't know why I put myself through that. Do NOT watch it.


Ha, yeah it's pretty soul destroying.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

Eraserhead


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

SilentlySuffering said:


> Splice
> The Hostel series
> The Saw series
> Final Destination 2 (I think that was the only one out of the whole series that grossed me out the most)
> ...


Ghost Ship was a crap movie. I will say though, the opening seen on the ship where everyone gets sliced, that was just hilariously awesome.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm, i haven't seen the movie since i heard it sucks bad, but there is one about a baby which is born a monster and immediately starts killing everyone in the hospital he has just been born in :lol


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

:|


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh, by the way, if you think you can handle sickness in movies, look for the 90s movie "Boxing Helena".

It traumatised me when i was 11, just by looking at the trailer  (never saw the full movie, of course).


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

It still seems way too horrible to me, so i would never watch it. I guess the metaphor of the term "boxing" makes it worse (eg, in one case, it pretty much means to make something very small, diminished, and controlled, also hidden away somewhere...).


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Just saw the movie _Teeth_ the other day - story about a chick who is born with a penis-chopping vagina. This movie made me cringe more than _A Serbian Film_... although I don't recommend it at all because the story is crap, the acting is crap, the characters are all stereotyped cheesy people... although a few scenes are so over-cheesy they become hilarious.

*Gynecologist*: "Vagina dentata! Vagina DENTATA!" :lol

I've been planing on watching Jacob's Ladder. I've heard it's quite disturbing.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Regarding "Dentata": i did not see all of it. It had a scary premise, i guess, but as was said it was otherwise very trope-ridden. One scene in the first half of the movie was rather ominous (in the cave).

I liked Jaccob's ladder  To me it seemed to be (mostly) some sort of expanded hallucination the soldier had while trying- in vain- not to die. In the end he dies, so the story ends.

If viewed from the perspective of trying to make sense of something when you already have blocked the reality from your mind, it is a decent film. Not a masterpiece, but ok (there have been some films with this as their plot since, like the machinist for example).

In my view a great psychological movie is Spider (2002 film), with Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Teeth was hilarious. 

Has anyone seen Session 9? I was too distracted to watch all of it but I heard it's one of those psychological mind *****....who knows.


----------



## Lize4 (Sep 23, 2013)

2013 version of Evil Dead. I usually love horror films but the death scenes were way too gory imo.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone seen the movie "short bus"? Nope good. It's meant to be quite a riskay movie which it is, because I couldn't get past the opening scene uke


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

h00dz said:


> Anyone seen the movie "short bus"? Nope good. It's meant to be quite a riskay movie which it is, because I couldn't get past the opening scene uke


Why? I heard it's just sex scenes.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

meganmila said:


> Why? I heard it's just sex scenes.


Well yes the film is about sexuality specifically a sex therapist that cant reach orgasm, but the opening scene is going a little to far for my tastes. It defiantly made me feel 'uncomfortable'. Or maybe it was just a little confronting as I've never seen something that extreme in an actual film before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Movies don't really affect me that much. Not anymore anyway. I was a little more easily sucked into them when I was much younger but these days, I never completely lose myself in a movie. I'm always aware of the fact that I'm watching fiction.

For a while, I did this consciously because I was tired of being manipulated by scripts that glossed over the real meanings of the films. After a while, it just became second nature.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

h00dz said:


> Well yes the film is about sexuality specifically a sex therapist that cant reach orgasm, but the opening scene is going a little to far for my tastes. It defiantly made me feel 'uncomfortable'. Or maybe it was just a little confronting as I've never seen something that extreme in an actual film before.


I wanna know what it is.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)

House of a Thousand Corpses


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

meganmila said:


> I wanna know what it is.


Go watch it and find out


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Lize4 said:


> 2013 version of Evil Dead. I usually love horror films but the death scenes were way too gory imo.


You mean the death scenes are the ONLY reason to see this film :lol

It's gory, but in an over-the-top fashion, to a point where I found it quite entertaining to watch. Gotta love that part with the infected girl and the electric meat cutter mmh :b


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> You mean the death scenes are the ONLY reason to see this film :lol
> 
> It's gory, but in an over-the-top fashion, to a point where I found it quite entertaining to watch. Gotta love that part with the infected girl and the electric meat cutter mmh :b


Aw man, the bit that got me was near the end where Mia has her hand trapped under that car and she just rips her whole hand off to escape! uke 
If I watch that movie again, I'm gonna have to cover my eyes for that bit! :lol 
On a separate note, the nerdy guy was hard as ****ing nails!! :shock


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

a film I straight up did not enjoy was Aliens/Predator: Requiem. Just too nasty in various parts, and too nihilistic an ending.

A film that was awkward/depressing, is "Life is Beautiful", with Roberto Benigni. I bought it cheap, and at first I thought it was more of a light comedy set in World War II... but then the real plot kicked in, and it took on a very melancholy context.


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

Hostel...


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Well yes the film is about sexuality specifically a sex therapist that cant reach orgasm, but the opening scene is going a little to far for my tastes. It defiantly made me feel 'uncomfortable'. Or maybe it was just a little confronting as I've never seen something that extreme in an actual film before.


Is that the gay scene? Could have been longer if you ask me.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

mattmc said:


> Is that the gay scene? Could have been longer if you ask me.


One of the handful yes.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Anything with Ashton Kutcher. People tell me to be more optimistic, he's a good actor, etc about his movies so I go fine and I give it a shot. Not even halfway in I usually have to turn the TV off and just lay there in disgust realizing I just wasted 23minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Incompl said:


> Anything with Ashton Kutcher. People tell me to be more optimistic, he's a good actor, etc about his movies so I go fine and I give it a shot. Not even halfway in I usually have to turn the TV off and just lay there in disgust realizing I just wasted 23minutes of my life I'll never get back.


:agree


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Aw man, the bit that got me was near the end where Mia has her hand trapped under that car and she just rips her whole hand off to escape! uke
> If I watch that movie again, I'm gonna have to cover my eyes for that bit! :lol
> On a separate note, the nerdy guy was hard as ****ing nails!! :shock


You're right - I barely remembered that part until you mentioned it. Now that I think about it, a lot of death scenes were cringe-material... but so funny hehe

And that nerdy guy lol... at the same time, I think he really did merit the 100 times during which he was stabbed, smashed, pierced... :lol That ****er was too damn curious! He had it coming with his karma!


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Speaking of Rome and bad movies:

Has anyone seen the 2008 tv movie titled Cyclops?










I saw the trailer. It has the amazing plotline that the cyclops declares war on the Roman empire.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Of course! How could I forget this piece of ****?
> 
> *Caligula
> *
> ...


I just watched it a few weeks ago :um


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> You creepo, you...  Good times, ain't it?


Yes, I don't regret any of it! :clap


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh just some old movie from the 70's called "Cannibal Holocaust"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

How about Ken Park? That made me feel awkward.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Girl with the dragon tattoo. That movie is disturbing. Also, the human centipede and Ted buddy. The crap I put myself through. Yikes. Oh and silence of the lambs.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I watched the non American one and yeah kind of disturbing. Wasn't it a Swedish film?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I watched a Turkish film about a mother who was a prostitute and a daughter who followed in her footsteps in becoming an escort during a film studies class that was extremely disturbing... I cat remeber the name of that movie but it had a profound impact on me


----------



## BuriedAlive (Aug 26, 2013)

Evil Dead. Just gross and disgusting


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

BuriedAlive said:


> Evil Dead. Just gross and disgusting












:b


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

BuriedAlive said:


> Evil Dead. Just gross and disgusting


there was nothing disgusting about that film :/


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure about hostel 3 (i guess it is crap) but antichrist is mostly a porn movie with a very small hint/allusion to something sinister just 5 minutes before the film ends. Not worth watching in my view.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

I tried to watch In her Skin the other night as I was reading a book about the Rachel Barber murder case (the movie was about this) and it triggered me so bad halfway through that I didn't even watch the rest.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Her_Skin


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

alotofnotalk said:


> Hostel...


Yeah this one too. I think I watched a few minutes and couldn't watch the rest of it.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Hadron said:


> "The human centipede"
> 
> I wasn't even disturbed by that movie; just disgusted. I can't believe I actually sat through all of that movie.


Same! It was so horrible yet I couldn't look away. Can you believe they actually made a second one =O


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Same! It was so horrible yet I couldn't look away. Can you believe they actually made a second one =O


 yes,i never even knew a film like this existed,till someone mentioned it on here, I looked it up on google and I get the idea, I have no desire to watch the actual film.. lol when you think the human mind has reached the limit's off depravity, it still can surprise me sometimes...how can the person that thought off this idea,go home to his/her mother or family,and say "wana see my movie"...lmao


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo (Aug 27, 2013)

believe it or not, Human Centipede seemed really tame for all the hype around that movie. Gore for the sake of gore is boring as heck too. Sorry fans of the Evil Dead remake (Evil Dead 2 ftw) and the Saw/Hostel series (the first Saw had a point, I liked it. after that it was just torture porn). 


The movie that made me super uncomfortable was the movie Super, with Rainn Wilson and Ellen Page. I was expecting another Kick-***...and that isn't what I got at all. Without spoiling anything, it was probably one of the most depressing movies I've seen in a long time. 

Then, if you want gross out and pure filth to the point you question the human race, there is always "A Serbian Film".


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Hostel part II definitely; it wasn't even the gore that disturbed me it was just the whole concept that the people were this sick to do that sort of stuff to other people and pay to do it like buying tickets at an amusement park. The scene where the cannibal is just slowly taking off slices of that guy's leg to eat why he was still alive and in pain was quite disturbing


----------



## SilentlySuffering (Oct 14, 2010)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Agreed. **** movie, awesome intro.





JustAPhase said:


> Ghost Ship was a crap movie. I will say though, the opening seen on the ship where everyone gets sliced, that was just hilariously awesome.


I know that it was a crap movie, ha ha ha. It just disgusted me anyway. I didn't like the slicing part!


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo (Aug 27, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Whoa dude, we're very like-minded in this stuff. Now I'm totally watching Super! A dark superhero comedy that people find nasty... with Ellen Page!


I warned you. haha. It is a depressing and uncomfortable film.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I was referring to the Human centipede sequel. The first one wasn't disgusting/disturbing at all.


Really? .. Ok


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw the movie 'Buried' not long ago. While it's not exactly scary nor disturbing, the plot revolves around a character who is trapped inside a wooden coffin burried 6 feet underground, in which the whole movie takes place. Not for the claustrophobic.



Kibo tai Zetsubo said:


> believe it or not, Human Centipede seemed really tame for all the hype around that movie. Gore for the sake of gore is boring as heck too. Sorry fans of the Evil Dead remake (Evil Dead 2 ftw) and the Saw/Hostel series (the first Saw had a point, I liked it. after that it was just torture porn).


I also think the Saw and Hostel franchise are nothing but torture for the sake of torture. The first Saw is an epic movie with a great plot, though. I like these movies which prove that you can make a great flick out of nothing but a room and 3 characters.


> The movie that made me super uncomfortable was the movie Super, with Rainn Wilson and Ellen Page. I was expecting another Kick-***...and that isn't what I got at all. Without spoiling anything, it was probably one of the most depressing movies I've seen in a long time.


I used ot think this was going to be a grotesque comedy.


> Then, if you want gross out and pure filth to the point you question the human race, there is always "A Serbian Film".


_Start with the little one!_ :lol

Surprisingly, I enjoyed A Serbian Film more than I was disgusted by it. I found the camera work and the general atmosphere/lighting quite fitting and artistic. Such as in these dark rooms where they film the first porn scenes, and you have characters coming out of the darkness into the spotlight, and you can feel an uneasy tension as the unknown scenario unfold under the supervision of these guards exhibiting emotionless facial expressions.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Gavroche said:


> Hostel part II definitely; it wasn't even the gore that disturbed me it was just the whole concept that the people were this sick to do that sort of stuff to other people and pay to do it like buying tickets at an amusement park. The scene where the cannibal is just slowly taking off slices of that guy's leg to eat why he was still alive and in pain was quite disturbing


Hostel II was just another bad horror movie. The original Hostel also was bad, but at least it had a novel concept at the time (horribly substandard cinematography though). Not an intelligent film, but the original had a few moments of interest i guess.

Hostel II had some nice-looking women, but not much more going on for it. Some of it was even failed comedy (kids playing football with someone's decapitated head), which i guess goes on to show that they had given up by then.

*

Another failed torture-horror movie was Turistas. It had one scene which was quite alarming, but the rest of the movie is utter crap.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

That troll movie


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

A lot of movies. One of the reasons I hardly ever watch any movies and unless I see ones I like on TV I try to avoid them as much as possible.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Really? .. Ok


Believe it! Don't watch the sequel, just DON'T!


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I just watched the first and second Human Centipede... ugh


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Kalliber said:


> That troll movie


There are two of them, but i suspect you mean the one with the human sacrifice? (which i have not seen).

TrollHunter, a Norwegian horror/comedy, was decent i guess. The second half was nowhere near as good as the first half, and it rapidly became more about comedy than horror.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Mersault said:


> There are two of them, but i suspect you mean the one with the human sacrifice? (which i have not seen).
> 
> TrollHunter, a Norwegian horror/comedy, was decent i guess. The second half was nowhere near as good as the first half, and it rapidly became more about comedy than horror.


Oh both i guess lol. And yeah it kinda grosses me out as a kid


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Believe it! Don't watch the sequel, just DON'T!


Oh I will never watch it! 
NEVER! 
EVER! 
EVERRRR.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

AshleyAnn said:


> Oh I will never watch it!
> NEVER!
> EVER!
> EVERRRR.


Yeah, seriously, DON'T!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Kids (1995). It reminds me of the "kids" in my own neighborhood.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Just watched "The Men Behind The Sun".


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I second _Cannibal Holocaust_. Murdering a real tortoise on screen was too much for me.

Also, _Bowling for Columbine_. No film or documentary *that I've seen* has ever made so furious.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> Kids (1995). It reminds me of the "kids" in my own neighborhood.


That film was nasty... And considering it aired in 1995, it was even more of a culture shock (i saw it when i was 17 iirc).

Very brutal. Not a good film though, just brutal and raw :/

Only the female lead still does film works i think (she was in some dubious series as the lead). The others did not seem to be actors anyway, more like street-thug teenagers.


----------



## wraith1407 (Nov 4, 2013)

A Serbian Film.. need I say more?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

wraith1407 said:


> A Serbian Film.. need I say more?


No you certainly do not :lol


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Orphan movie - Esther Seducing John

Awkward moment.:um


----------



## Live (Jan 1, 2013)

Japanese movie Audition .


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Just watched "Audition".


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I just watched the Japanese film "Grotesque". This one is definitely up there. It was so terrifying and disturbing but ended up being a great love story haha


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I was coming in here ready to post "A Serbian Film" but it seems people beat me to it.

Yeah... that movie is beyond ****ed up.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Not a film, but I was watching the pilot episode of "Girls" with my parents a while back. That scene where Adam tries to have anal sex with Hannah. Oh my God I don't think I've ever felt so awkward in my entire life. I wanted to f*kcing die.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, although it was not that filled with gore or anything, the movie "May" (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/May_(film)) was rather not that pleasant. I liked the ending, but other than that it felt a bit nasty i suppose :/


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

fruitheart said:


> we need to talk about kevin


That movie made me uncomfortable too lol


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have yet to watch a movie that would repulse me to the point I would not be able to eat my meal. Anaconda was a nasty movie. That's about it. I've seen worse movies, but this one actually did ruin my appetite.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

fruitheart said:


> i think i really lost it when he m*********** while looking his mom in the face lol ~


uke


----------

